# SWGRS Thursday Tommy's Pictures



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello everyone,
Since I only live about 20 miles from the Fairplex, I drove out on Thurs evening to meet and greet and have Dinner with MLS friends. Here are a few pictures. 










First person I meet is J.J.










Washington crew talking to Stan and John.










We got thirsty of course (Long Drive)










Paul Burch (Mary's hiding behind him), Mike and Joe.

After that we headed to a Fine Cuban Restaurant where John and Stan claim they had the best ribs ever.
It was a very enjoyable dinnerand I had a great time.

Thanks, 

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Tommy! Great to see the gathering storm








Today should be a lot of fun for you guys. Say hi to all for me!
Chris


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

THX Tommy for posting. We will see you guys in the morning at the Fairplex layout!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm here, 6th floor, coming down to find you guys! 

Greg


----------

